
Ask HN: How do you securely exchange files with others in your life? - robmccoll
So lets say you&#x27;re texting with your parents about their finances or your partner or real estate agent about an upcoming purchase - specifically someone less technically inclined. They need to send you some spreadsheets or PDFs that contain information best kept secure - what methods, services, or applications do you tell them to use? What if the tables are turned and you are sending them something?<p>Is there a gap between best practice and the reality of what usually ends up happening, and if so, why do you think that is?
======
rootshelled
Me sending: I have an owncloud server where I can release an file for a set
amount of time with an password if it needs to be somewhat secure. It's not
the most secure but I can just send them the link.

Me recieving: Generally an usb stick.

Though to be honest this doesn't happen to me often so I might act different
if that were the case.

~~~
robmccoll
Do you run your owncloud server on your own hardware or in the cloud?

Also I assume you use it pretty extensively so the files you are sharing would
likely already be there / not have to be uploaded first?

On your own hardware with TLS and a decent password seems like a decent effort
to me - better than just attaching things to an email :-) Exchanging the
password might be tricky though...

